# Cultural Exchange



## TxBuilder (Oct 15, 2010)

We've learned more about Canada and Australia, but I think we would all benefit formk learning more about everyone's locations. So put up any interesting facts you know about where you live. I know a lot of would love to here them.

Texas was an independent nation before joining the US.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> We've learned more about Canada and Australia, but I think we would all benefit formk learning more about everyone's locations. So put up any interesting facts you know about where you live. I know a lot of would love to here them.
> 
> Texas was an independent nation before joining the US.



Tx, One question thats always made we wonder, is everything really bigger in Texas? I mean if I visit will I have to buy new shoes because my feet are bigger? If I bring my check book will my account balance be bigger? If my wife puts on here favorite jeans will she ask me again if these jeans make her butt look bigger or will it really *be* bigger.

I don't know why, but I've always wondered about this...


----------



## DrHicks (Oct 17, 2010)

KoolAid was invented in Nebraska.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 18, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Tx, One question thats always made we wonder, is everything really bigger in Texas? I mean if I visit will I have to buy new shoes because my feet are bigger? If I bring my check book will my account balance be bigger? If my wife puts on here favorite jeans will she ask me again if these jeans make her butt look bigger or will it really *be* bigger.
> 
> I don't know why, but I've always wondered about this...



No, you don't get bigger, but seeing as I am from Texas, I have no basis of comparison. To me everything in Texas is the right size.



DrHicks said:


> KoolAid was invented in Nebraska.



Thank you!


The "Don't Mess with Texas" that you hear so much of on TV and Pop Culture is a reference to an anti litter campaign from the early 90's and is still in use today. It has nothing to do with anyhting aside from litter. When I hear it on TV I get embarrassed for our state.


----------



## rnddude (Oct 19, 2010)

Although I now live in California, I grew up in Wyoming. Consider the following...
Wyoming is known as the equality state because it was the first state to allow women to vote. There was resistance to allowing Wyoming statehood in 1890 because it had allowed women to vote since 1869, and the rest of the United States did not want to accept this condition. The Wyoming territorial government responded to this resentment by stating "We will remain out of the Union a hundred years, rather than come in without the women." 
Ester Hobart Morris was elected justice of the peace in South Pass City, Wyoming in 1870, becoming the first woman to serve in a public office anywhere in the United States. 
That same year in Laramie, the first woman served on a court jury anywhere in the United States. 
In 1871 in Laramie, Louiza Swain became the first woman to vote in  a general election in the United States. 
Susan Whissler in 1911 was the first woman in the United States to be elected as a city mayor, in Dayton, Wyoming. 
In Jackson Hole, Wyoming, in 1920, all of it's officials and personnel were women. 
Nellie Taylor Ross was the first woman to be elected governor of a state in 1925.
BTW, Wyoming is the least populated of all the states, with about 500,000 people, about 5.1 people per square mile.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 21, 2010)

The first rodeo was held in Pecos on on July 4, 1883.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 21, 2010)

TX, how far are you from the Alamo. I've always wanted to go there since I was in grade school, (bout a hundred years ago now). Is it worth seeing or just a tourist trap?


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 22, 2010)

45 minutes. I have never been, I have seen it though, it's much smaller than people think, about a block.

What happened there is contested but what we know is true, is all the combatants had the ability to leave before the siege knowing, they would be outnumbered and more than likely die, and the majority stayed and died for Texas independence.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone have anything neat they wanted to share about their state/culture?


----------



## havasu (Oct 26, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Texas was an independent nation before joining the US.



I hear this quite a bit from Texans. My question, weren't all states considered independent before becomming a state?


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 29, 2010)

havasu said:


> I hear this quite a bit from Texans. My question, weren't all states considered independent before becomming a state?



No, many where colonies of whatever imperial nation was colonizing them. The others where territories, Texas, was a republic, with it's own constitution and laws, not dependent on any foreign influence or economy. 

So where the states independent? Some, but only Texas, in my learning, was it's own nation.


----------

